# Lizard ID Please South East Qld



## Narelle (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi

Can someone please tell me what this lizard is? Found near a waterfall in South East Qld. It was very small as you can see by the leaves.


----------



## baker (Sep 6, 2013)

Diporiphora australis - Tommy round head 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Narelle (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 6, 2013)

Pretty sure scalature is required to totally rule out Diporiphora nobbi depending on location. That said I can faintly see a gular, and spiny postauricular which support D. australis over D. nobbi.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 7, 2013)

Can you be a bit more specific re location than SE Qld?


----------



## longirostris (Sep 7, 2013)

I have kept and bred dozens of D. australis and D. nobbi over the last 10 years and I have never seen a specimen of D. australis exhibit colouring as exhibited in the animal in the attached photo. Colouring is typical of a sexualy mature Male Diporiphora nobbi.


----------



## eipper (Sep 7, 2013)

Exactly Mark, the group is still a mess there are 7 species currently lumped into nobbi. The animal pictured is not an australis


----------



## longirostris (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Scott, the reason I didn't go as far as to suggest the animal subspecies as nobbi nobbi was because of exactly your point on the confusion currently in this group and the complex generally. I think we can safely say we are past identifying the southern populations of this group as subspecies coggeri and the northern populations as nobbi nobbi. I am sure the "gel jocks" to pinch one of your lines, will sort it all out for us one day in the not too distant future. 

Best Regards


----------



## Narelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Can you be a bit more specific re location than SE Qld?



Sorry I had to wrack my brain as the shot was taken about 7 or 8 years ago. It was at the base of the Queen Mary Falls on the walking track.


Queen Mary Falls is located in the Main Range, just 40 minutes east of Warwick Qld right on the edge of the Scenic Rim, just 1hour's drive from Boonah.


----------



## 007_lizards (Sep 8, 2013)

After looking at a reptile identification book, I reckon it matches a nobbi dragon - Diporiphora nobbi


----------

